# June 2017 PoTM Winner



## snowbear (Jul 9, 2017)

Congratulations to @kalgra for "Stormy Peaks"


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jul 9, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## kalgra (Jul 9, 2017)

Wow thank you very much! I'm honored!


----------



## Sil (Jul 9, 2017)

congrats !!! ;-)


----------



## Peeb (Jul 9, 2017)

Very worthy!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 9, 2017)

It's just a beautiful scene. Congrats to you.


----------



## gckless (Jul 10, 2017)

Yep, definitely deserved that. Awesome photo, congrats!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 10, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## goooner (Jul 10, 2017)

Congrats, great shot!


----------



## WhaleDaughter (Jul 10, 2017)

Gorgeous. Congratulations!


"Rule 408: Time is not the boss of you"


----------



## BrentC (Jul 10, 2017)

Congrats.


----------



## weepete (Jul 10, 2017)

Well done, cracking shot!


----------

